# Cold night with hungry trout



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Went out for a bit last night and it was on from the first cast, should only get better as it gets colder.
Not many pics or good ones as I was out there by myself


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

Very nice! I love night fishing! I seem to catch more and bigger at night. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. Just have to bundle up when it's that cold.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice going, it should be even better tonight.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Yup, I'll be back out there to keep a few tonight


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Good going, nice looking fish thanks for the report I just might have to get out there tonight.


----------



## DirtTurtle (Oct 15, 2016)

I gotta get out there! Nice job!


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Last night was a considerably slower for me but still caught a few


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice !


----------

